# Eugene Oregon headed north



## Dro (Mar 15, 2012)

Ive never been on the road before but always wanted to im trying to get out of Eugene for a little bit and seek some adventure ever since i met my buddy Pippin ive been trying to hop freight for a minute now and cant stop dreaming about it so therefore its time to leave where u roaddawgs at?


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Apr 2, 2012)

Oi, im actually in Eugene also except trying to get East..how far North are you headed?


----------



## Dro (Apr 2, 2012)

hey man i a, really just trying to go anywhere right now and do anything to tell you the truth i cant get work here or have a place to stay just want to get the fuck out


----------



## Bizarre Odor (Apr 2, 2012)

Dro said:


> hey man i a, really just trying to go anywhere right now and do anything to tell you the truth i cant get work here or have a place to stay just want to get the fuck out


 
Well man check this out, Im gonna be leaving from Eug. to meet up with someone in Bridgeport, I got to finish a couple jobs here first before I can leave but if you want to tag along as far as you want that would be cool. I'm thinking in a few weeks. We would have to split in Bridgeport though if you decided to go the distance. I was actually considering freighthopping out of Eug. or maybe PDX. Anyways..let me know sometime.


----------



## Dro (Apr 2, 2012)

dude im down as shit ive never freight hopped and have been trying to for awhile


----------

